# Planning to move to Canada - Please advise!



## leighlucena (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, my friend and i are planning to move and work in Canada. But we know very little of Canada, like which province is better to apply, weather, is finding a job easy, etc. Anyone please help to advise? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What type of visa do you plan to apply under?


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

there are many ways to answer this so if you can provide more detail we (as the community) provide a better answer but just on a side note I see that your from the Philippines and there is a very strong Philipino community in the Toronto area, specifically Mississauga and Markham. Please outline the most important questions as well as what type of work you are looking for


----------



## Expatinca (Oct 6, 2011)

Bring coats. 

But seriously, as others have said, we would need more details. There's a very strong Filipino community in Ottawa, as well. I've heard from other immigrants that stopping in Ottawa first is good because all the embassies are nearby.


----------



## leighlucena (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there! We want to apply as a immigrant skilled worker. My current job is an IT and Inventory Exec whilst my friend is an Architect. Basically, we are very rookie on this as in we do not know which step to take first. I have scarcely run through the CA immigration website but it's like a broom that we need to carefully review the strands one by one. So i'm hping i could get some points from ya'll on how and where to start in pursuing our application in CA. Thanks again!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leighlucena said:


> Hi there! We want to apply as a immigrant skilled worker. My current job is an IT and Inventory Exec whilst my friend is an Architect. Basically, we are very rookie on this as in we do not know which step to take first. I have scarcely run through the CA immigration website but it's like a broom that we need to carefully review the strands one by one. So i'm hping i could get some points from ya'll on how and where to start in pursuing our application in CA. Thanks again!


As neither of your occupations are on the THE LIST you will require to find pre-arranged employment before you apply. This entails finding employers willing to apply to the Canadian government for permission to hire you.


----------



## gabywillbeinbcsoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Your friend architect is in the eligible occupation list. From here you can follow thru the cic website's step by step procedure and requirements. You can even take the eligible test/tool so you'll have the the whole idea of the process. Everything you need to know is in there, make it your bible. If in areas you need elaboration, if you are a Filipino.. check out 'pinoy to Canada' forum. You'll find all the answers, you might even find new good friends. Good luck!


----------

